# Genus Homoeomma



## GoTerps (Feb 14, 2005)

Sub-adult female _Homoeomma_ sp. "blue"


----------



## Tarantula (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice one Eric... again lol

here is my female H. sp "blue", bought as _Euathlus pulcherrimaklaasi_. She is a very docile huge spider.. shes around 8" in legspan.

Sorry for the poor pic quality...
















Cheers


----------



## BakuBak (Sep 24, 2005)

sp"peru " :] :] :]


----------



## pitbulllady (Sep 24, 2005)

That is one absolutely gorgeous spider, almost as intense in blue coloration as H. lividum!  I came very close to buying a female H. sp. "blue" several months ago, and I could just about kick myself in the head for not taking her home!  Very docile and beautiful spider, though this one was very small, about the same size as an adult female C. fasciatum.

pitbulllady


----------



## Ralph (Sep 25, 2005)

i had a Euathlus.sp perhaps is the H.sp "blue"
i dunno
but~it is very beautiful is the sure thing!! LOL
well. i like the H.sp"peru" too. but quite difficult to find in China.so
Cheer


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 21, 2008)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## ck400d (Jan 22, 2008)

beautiful Ts


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 18, 2008)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 26, 2008)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 19, 2008)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Mar 24, 2009)

Homoeomma sp. "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 23, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jun 7, 2009)

beautiful pics guys, how much do these beaut's run in the trade?


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 7, 2009)

I got mine from a LPS for I think it was $39.99 Canadian.
I haven't seen them on any Canadian price lists.


----------



## baimaoliu (Jun 8, 2009)

I like 

 Want to also have a:razz:


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 16, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 19, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Jun 28, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 19, 2009)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## tarcan (Jul 19, 2009)

Chris, did you sex your specimen? I have a big female waiting for a male here. I had a male some time back from Justin, but I think my female might not have been quite mature yet. I would really like to try again now that she is bigger.

Martin


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Martin
Yes but unfortunately it is a female


----------



## Philth (Mar 11, 2010)

Homoeomma sp. "Blue"  






Belongs here 


Later, Tom


----------



## epiphone (Mar 11, 2010)

H. sp "Blue",


----------

